# any news on matagorda surf (7-3-14)



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

the surf cam hasnt updated since 2:00 yesterday


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

My buddy fished it. Caught 1 trout.27" on croaks. Said the color wasnt quite right yet. Little choppy. Look at this site... Gomatagorda.com. Much better than the other


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

Member CoyoteB


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

:cheers:
WWW.GOMATAGORDABAY.COM
LIVE WEBCAM


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed if weather stays like this the water should come in over night..... Im itching for tom. Morning!!! Nice yellamouth....


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Weed*

I'm guessing the weed is still too bad for the big rods??? When do you all think the weeds will clear out enough to yak some baits out?


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got off the phone with a friend that fished in the Matagorda surf this afternoon and evening. He caught zero. Said the water was a decent color but there was plenty of weed in the water.

He and a friend went to Surfside this morning and caught 2. Water was very off color.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

That's me in the above pic. Only one I caught in the morning. We went back in the afternoon and killed them. Most over 20. Some caught under birds. They were hitting like jacks, hard fighting. Dark soft plastics with chartreuse tail.


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

As stated above.. Coyote B and me and another guy smoked em yesterday just past 3 mile. The was no weed and tons of mullet and shrimp. We ended up with 25 and all but 2 were over 18". Heres a pic. After it was taken we left but ran into burds right before dark amd picked up 6 more and a smack..


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Man those are some nice fish. Wtg


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great catch.


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. All afternoon fish caught on black w/ chartrusse thumpin mullet. Surf was rough and off color today. Til next weekend...


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*nice*

Good Job Guys. Fished the surf SS access 5/6 on 6/3 Disapointed the visiabilaty was lacking. Weeds were fishable with fishbites but even the panfish weren't biting. Much improved today wish I could have went:cheers:


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Great job!!!*

Man y'all tore them a new one!!! I'm ready to get down there. Stuck at work today. Happy 4th to you all!!!


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice fish. How good would finger mullet work on the surf


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice job... evening tide...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

flasnook said:


> Nice fish. How good would finger mullet work on the surf


They are lethal, free-lined, or otherwise... years ago an old friend caught big fish freelining cast up mullet...


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

Going to have to try them.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

flasnook said:


> Nice fish. How good would finger mullet work on the surf


They are lethal, free-lined, or otherwise... years ago an old friend caught big fish freelining cast up mullet...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

flasnook said:


> Nice fish. How good would finger mullet work on the surf


Great, thats what they are mainly feeding on in the surf. Thats why mirrolures work so great. Carolina rigged or free lined with a small split shot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like you guy's had fun.
Nice report.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice report Hogslayer5l! Love fishing Matty!


----------

